# [Muscle] Getting lean (NO OTHER OPTION)



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey everyone



I use to be known as depressed but I changed my name to something more positive due to people suggesting it lol. I am 19 years old and over the last year I have been going through a really tough time so I left college because I was suffering with major depression, anxiety and to add to my problems I put on a lot of body fat!!!!! (my confidence and self esteem is 0) You will see what I mean below. I am glad to say that I am feeling slightly better :thumb: So now I want to tackle my body fat problem and finally get lean (I've been obese all my life but got worse)

I have barely no lifting experience and have not used AAS as you can see lol.. (I am considering a cycle Anavar/clen/t3/t4)

I have decided to make a journal so I can track my progress and make sure I stay persistent on my diet and training.

I am weighing 18.11 Stone (35%bf) from 23st (14 weeks ago) and I would like to reduce my body fat, maintain any muscle I have and build some (goal in the future) I have done a lot of research about fat loss diets so I decided a basic 40/30/30 because I didn't like Keto. I have calculated with the appropriate formulas to create my diet which I am happy with because its not bland food so I know I can stick to it. I am aware it isn't the cleanest diet but I still have high protein, all nutrition from goodish sources and I still have a calorie deficit. (I know I don't have much veg)

My activity levels are quite low but I will be doing 5x5 strongman routine 3x a week and 20 minute HIIT 4x a week.

Before:










*
My Lifts:*

*
*

*
*Squat 145kg 5x5

Bench 70kg 5x5

Deadlift 130kg 1x5

Military press 65kg 5x5

Bent Over Row 65kg 5x5

*My Diet:*

*7AM - Breakfast:*

Protein Shake = 52g Protein, 4g Carbs, 5g Fat = 220 Calories










*
10AM - Snack:*

Wholemeal Pita, 80g Chicken, 2 tbsp BBQ = 33g Protein, 35g Carbs, 6g Fat = 336 Calories










*
1PM - Lunch:*

170g Chicken, 40g Basmati Rice, 150g Tikka Masala = 61g Protein, 42g Carbs, 21g Fat = 596 Calories










*4PM - Snack:*

*
*Protein Shake = 48g Protein, 6g Carbs, 2g Fat = 240 Calories










*7PM - Dinner:*

40g Wholemeal Pasta, 400g Napolina Tomatoes, 200g Chicken = 82g Protein, 57g Carbs, 14g Fat = 699 Calories










*Total: **276g Protein**, **144g Carbs**, **48g Fat** = **2,100 Calories*

*
*

*
**Supplements:*

*
*

*
**Whey*

*
Multi vitamins*

*
Omega 3*

*
Vitamin b3*

*
Husk fibre capsules*

*
**Glucosamine HCL & Chondroitin*

*
ZMA*

*
**Please give me your feedback and correct anything if necessary.*
​


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck man, smash it and you will achieve your goals, no going back!!

Might wana try Var instead of winny but i'm no gear expert.

Also, I might be tempted to go lower on the cals, keep the P up and drop some F&C as you have quite a bit of stored energy to burn.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Mate, welcome to the forum first off all stay clean mate don't do steroids. Your obviously capable and don't need them surprising your squatting more than deadlifting.

Where do you train and were are you based. If I were you I'd start with the 5x5 strongman routine.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck mate, saw the other thread and was going to wish you luck there. You are going in the right direction and this journal will help motivate you!

Lifts are good, keep those big compounds in and change supporting/isolation excercises when you feel you are hitting a plateau or stagnating. I prefer doing light cv after lifting for 20-30mins and one or two extra cv days in between lifting days when trying to drop weight.

I'd say drop the carbs out of the brekkie shake and eat them around your work out. Also add in more fibrous veg broccoli etc and use brown rice and wholemeal pasta. I'm a fan of ZMA pre bedtime aswell. Oh and get some beef in there aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Try and maintain a high protein and low fat diet. but you want quiet alot of carbs. Make sure you do alot of cardio.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Thanks mate, I know I am capable but I would like to use AAS to get faster results (Empire boy has been helping me out with info)


I can vouch for that mate, I think I may have given up without AAS, sounds soft but they made such a big difference.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi Mate, welcome to the forum first off all stay clean mate don't do steroids. Your obviously capable and don't need them surprising your squatting more than deadlifting.
> 
> Where do you train and were are you based. If I were you I'd start with the 5x5 strongman routine.


Thanks mate I know I am capable but I would like to use AAS to get faster results (Empire boy has been helping me out with info)

I am doing the 5x5 strongman routine and I am constantly adding 10kg to my deadlift every session. 120kg deadlift was quite easy for me but I'd rather add weight slowly than lose good form.



bartonz20let said:


> Good luck man, smash it and you will achieve your goals, no going back!!
> 
> Might wana try Var instead of winny but i'm no gear expert.
> 
> Also, I might be tempted to go lower on the cals, keep the P up and drop some F&C as you have quite a bit of stored energy to burn.





GreedyBen said:


> Good luck mate, saw the other thread and was going to wish you luck there. You are going in the right direction and this journal will help motivate you!
> 
> Lifts are good, keep those big compounds in and change supporting/isolation excercises when you feel you are hitting a plateau or stagnating. I prefer doing light cv after lifting for 20-30mins and one or two extra cv days in between lifting days when trying to drop weight.
> 
> I'd say drop the carbs out of the brekkie shake and eat them around your work out. Also add in more fibrous veg broccoli etc and use brown rice and wholemeal pasta. I'm a fan of ZMA pre bedtime aswell. Oh and get some beef in there aswell :thumbup1:


Thanks mate I really appreciate your advice. I have removed the oats which has put my carbs to 144g, my calories down to 2100 and I am using wholemeal pasta. I thought basmati rice was just as good as brown rice but with less fibre?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd say 2100 calories was pretty low, especially to start off with. Maybe add another high protein meal in during the day, as you have a large gap between 10 and 4.

On non-training days maybe drop your carbs a little whilst keeping your protein high.

I was in a similar situation to you a while back and I've totally transformed how I look.

Good luck, what you're aiming for is achievable, but it will be hard and won't happen overnight. You're young so you should make noticeable gains pretty quickly, and when you do you'll feel amazing.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck with your goals mate! Will keep checking back


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

welcome mate and good luck.

sorry i cant be of much help apart from to say that I had great success using winstrol when dieting. I did 60mg ED for six weeks whilst carb cycling and dropped from 16.3&bf to 9.5% and lost about a pound in weight, so it helped me build muscle even on a calorie deficit.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok mate, happy to help with this one... Doing a powerlifting 5x5 may not be your best option if you are looking to lean out, a splie routine may be better as weights actually act as cardio whilst you are doing it and even continue to burn body fat for a day after. Regarding your diet, everything looks ok except the carb content, it would take you a long time to strip down with that amount of carbs imo. Personally i like keto, i don't 'like' it but it's what i have to do to get results as my metabolic rate is super slow. I'd add some morning cardio in there too that would be done before your 1st meal, this will burn bf directly

Good luck towards your goals


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice one mate i have subbed to this. Will be interested to see the progress you will be making !!!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok mate, happy to help with this one... Doing a powerlifting 5x5 may not be your best option if you are looking to lean out, a splie routine may be better as weights actually act as cardio whilst you are doing it and even continue to burn body fat for a day after. Regarding your diet, everything *looks ok except the carb content, it would take you a long time to strip down with that amount of carbs imo.* Personally i like keto, i don't 'like' it but it's what i have to do to get results as my metabolic rate is super slow. I'd add some morning cardio in there too that would be done before your 1st meal, this will burn bf directly
> 
> Good luck towards your goals


Thanks for your input mate.. Even at a calorie deficit, high protein why would the moderate amount of good carbs effect my fat loss? I believe what you say but I just want to educate myself 



Nickthegreek said:


> Nice one mate i have subbed to this. Will be interested to see the progress you will be making !!!


Thanks much appreciated


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with what he says.

I'm scared sh'tless of consuming too many carbs, so I religiously watch how many I eat, especially after 6pm or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi Mate, welcome to the forum first off all stay clean mate don't do steroids.


Matt, stop going into people threads and advising against steroids!

We're all adults aren't we..... ?

We choose our own paths to take, so quit with the random "anti" steroid posts until you have researched a little more 

Anyway, subbed !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Thanks for your input mate.. Even at a calorie deficit, high protein why would the moderate amount of good carbs effect my fat loss? I believe what you say but I just want to educate myself


Carbs make you hold more water and bloat you. Sure in a calorie deficit you will still lose weight, but personally i think for cutting the lower the carbs the better


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Carbs make you hold more water and bloat you. Sure in a calorie deficit you will still lose weight, but personally i think for cutting the lower the carbs the better


Personally I don't notice a difference unless you get down to Keto levels, just feel I lack in energy without carbs, suppose everyone is different.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

So Var,DNP,T3 could be an option for maximal muscle retention/weight loss?

DNP is muscle sparring so AAS wise not too much would be needed

T3 is optional (but does add IME)

Clen,no need on DNP but if needed a stim can help with training (keep HR & BP under control)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, a few things I see.

You are not 35% bodyfat, probably about 25% or even less.

The 40/30/30 diet is the zone diet but it is Carbs/protein/fats

You are taking in 1100 cals in protein, and 1000 cals for energy.

Some of that protein will go to use fuel, and in the gym your energy levels, ATP stores would probably crash under any volume.

If you lowered the protein, upped the carbs some, you would probably have more energy in the gym and actually spare some of the protein from the added carbs.

Carbs are needed, because they top off your energy sources and lets do the math here, resistance training uses predominantly glucose for fuel, limiting that energy will hinder performance in the gym.

With more intensity from the carbs, you will get more out of the gym.

Yes carbs tend to hold more water than lets day fat (4 grams of water for 1 gram of carbs, and .5 grams of water for 1 gram of fats), but the added water in the muscle will aid in leveraging when lifting.

Not only that but allow you to get more nutrients out of your carb sources providing they are fruits and vegetables.

Not only that but the fiber in the fruits and vegetables will allow for better elimination, better lipid profiles and offer more nutrition.

I would drop one of the shakes as well.

I would turn each meal into something that works like:

Apple, can of tuna, some peanuts.

This offers, carbs 25 grams for an apple (granny smith has the lowest GI)

22 grams of protein from the tuna (albacore).

Peanuts would be half fat, other half protein and carbs.

So, that meal has a very good balance of carbs/protein/fats, and depending on how many peanuts (not many) perfect 40/30/30 carbs/protin/fats.

Not to mention a nice balance of good fats from the nuts, antioxidants and soluble fiber from the apple, and some nice fat from the tuna.

Notice how that small meal covers all the macro's nicely, is healthy, and low in the glycemic load of the meal?

Just an idea for you.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for everyones opinion and I seriously do appreciate it all.

Yesterday gym session same lifts apart from Deadlift, I increased that to 130kg from 120kg.

My muscles feel harder and I have a lot more energy in the gym for some reason when on this diet rather than keto? whats the reason for this?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on your dead lift progress mate!

We're you taking 60% Fat 40% Protein when you were on Keto ?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Congrats on your dead lift progress mate!
> 
> We're you taking 60% Fat 40% Protein when you were on Keto ?


Thanks mate, Yeah around that and now I am eating 300-350 less calories on this diet and I have a lot more energy. I don't feel a cheat meal once a week is required anymore due to me actually enjoying what I eat now and I feel good too but hopefully I will make progression towards my goals or I will have to make it more strict.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I felt the same when I gave the carbs up, just felt weak.

Not sure if you get the same ammount of available glycogen from keto but could be wrong.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keto diets use ketones for fuel, due to absence of glucose.

Generally those that switch from carbs to fats feel kind of off for about 3 days before ketones are used for fuel, after that I feel better with more energy.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Deadlift increased to 140kg, everything else the same.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

you protein calculations are off mate, you might want to look up on the internet how many grams your eating, it wil make things alot easier and good look with your goals, a full year of dieting over 2012 and you will be looking well mate.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> you protein calculations are off mate, you might want to look up on the internet how many grams your eating, it wil make things alot easier and good look with your goals, a full year of dieting over 2012 and you will be looking well mate.


Thanks mate much appreciated. Are you sure? It was calculated by myfitnesspal app on my iphone scanned with the barcode of each product.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> x2...I felt I burned fat more efficiently if i had the energy to work out harder, lol!


Is keto mainly for cutting or are you able to build on it ?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Is keto mainly for cutting or are you able to build on it ?


I believe you can build muscle on any diet which has excess calories but don't take my word on it because i've never been on a bulk.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

*(24/12/11) Measurements:*

Neck 17"

Waist 47"

Chest 48"

Forearms 11.2"

Triceps 14.5"*®* 14"*(L)*

Biceps 14"*®* 13.5"*(L)*

Wrists 7.5"

Thighs 26.5"

Calves 17"


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey buddy.

Good to see you have got a journal going. Wish I had found this forum when I started my weight loss. Great resource, some fantastic advice from members on here. If I had the knowledge I have gained from this site when I started I would have been in a lot better shape now!

Hope it goes well for you. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I've decided to drop basmati rice and whole meal pasta on cardio/rest days to keep my body guessing.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Muscle said:


> I've decided to drop basmati rice and whole meal pasta on cardio/rest days to keep my body guessing.


Can't see it doing any harm mate, I went weeks without touching anything like them when I was trying to lose the fat.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

you've got a good base mate, definatley lose the fat first though

dedication and diet is key as always

scrap the aas until you've got to at least 15%, really pointless


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

When I started the competition below I weighed 119kg and now I am 115kg. My waist was 119cm and now is 116cm :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161089-getting-huge-tale-11-men.html


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck mate, stay focused and the fat is gonna melt off.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mate if u want to take ass - go ahead, it will keep u motivated if fcuk all else, ignore the bellends who say otherwise, as said before - were all adults and we make our own decisions.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate if u want to take ass - go ahead, it will keep u motivated if fcuk all else, ignore the bellends who say otherwise, as said before - were all adults and we make our own decisions.


That was meant to say aas but iPhone corrected it lol, left it in because it's funny


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Mate, think i have spoke to you in the pastm good start by channging your name etc

Just ease in to in, everyone is here to help you along the way, good look this year, go for it!!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate if u want to take ass - go ahead, it will keep u motivated if fcuk all else, ignore the bellends who say otherwise, as said before - were all adults and we make our own decisions.


Thanks mate and I totally agree, just waiting for a few supplies 



Hayesy said:


> Hi Mate, think i have spoke to you in the pastm good start by channging your name etc
> 
> Just ease in to in, everyone is here to help you along the way, good look this year, go for it!!


Thanks mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you goin to use ASS?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Are you goin to use ASS?


I am going to use anavar/clen/t3/t4 combo which Empire Boy recommended. Just waiting for t3/t4 before i start, and hopefully after I get lean I will slow bulk, cycle Test E 500mg EW with tbol as a kickstart.

I am positive that I WILL get lean this time because I've come down from 23st to 18.1st and will continue to lose fat


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

How much var you gona run man?

You will love it mate, strength is awesom.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> How much var you gona run man?
> 
> You will love it mate, strength is awesom.


100mg ED for either 8-12 weeks


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Good luck mate, you got a good platform to start from


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Muscle said:
 

> 100mg ED for either 8-12 weeks


Your gona love it man.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry guys about me not posting but I had no internet due to moving to a new house but don't worry I have stuck to my diet and training like I promised :thumb:

I am currently weighing 15.7 stone from 23 stone and still have a lot of work to do! It seems like it will take forever for me to see my abs!!!! but at least I got rid of my bitch tits :lol:

Before:










Now:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

nice one mate defo getting there, inspiring keep it up just never give up, be consistant.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good progress mate. Well done!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Yes mate real good progress there well done!

As for tips I just make sure I eat clean as possible and time my carbs! I'll have about 70% of my carbs for the day preworkout! And zero carbs before bed! So it usually just a lean meat stake at night well ok with a liitle bit of coleslaw and veggies but only a lil bit lol! When u start to find ure gains I.e fat loss is staring to plataue then there's no harm in looking into a bit of eca/clen cycles to give u that extra boost!

Keep it up and good luck


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lets see if you have any cheatdays then cut em out like cancer idk if you have any cheat days? But if you do then like i said eat clean 24/7 your diet looks good whats you current weight in kilo? You may want to up your protein intake some more and watch how much olive oil you cook your food in etc... Those transfats can me unforgiving if not watched, as for carbs like i said keep em clean. How much carbs are you currently eating ED? How is your cardio?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Just keep doing what you're doing if you want to continue to lose the bf.

If you start using test you'll be able to get rid of some more bf plus build some muscle.

Find the sweet spot calories wise that allows you to build muscle slowly and hit it daily, cleanly.

As a first cycle you should notice some great gains.

It's easy to get impatient, especially when the weight has been falling off you so quickly, but you just have to stick to it.


----------

